# 68 GTO Sway Bar Upgrade/Install, Performance improvement?



## 68goht (Oct 2, 2011)

If I upgrade front sway bar to 1 5/16" and install a 1" rear sway bar. Will I experience a significant improvement in handling? Currently the 1" front and no rear sway bar configuration still allows the car to roll significantly when turning.

Also, does anyone know what vacum pressure should be at the actuators on a hideaway headlights. I'm only getting 3.

Any and all input appreciated 

Thanks,
68GOHT


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Bigger sway bars are a great upgrade. I have the big Z28 bar for mine, haven't installed it yet, but rebuilt the front with poly bushings, and rear sway bar and it isn't mushy. Any upgrade is an improvement.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agreeAdding a rear sway bar where there is none is gonna help! Not sure how much vacuum is needed for hideaways, but 40+ year old lines are bound to be porus,possibly cracked (at fittings), etc. Eric :cheers

P.S. WELCOME and post a pic of your car!!!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

If your body bushings are original, replace them with polys. That will really help reduce body roll and increase handling too........


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree New springs, good quality gas shocks and the larger swaybars + a suspension rebuild with poly instead of rubber (only if it needs a rebuild) will make huge improvements in ride and handling.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:agree I changed out the original front springs, rears were already replaced, and shocks(they were the spiral ones) along with installing the poly bodies and the handling was night and day....


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jetstang said:


> Bigger sway bars are a great upgrade. I have the big Z28 bar for mine, haven't installed it yet, but rebuilt the front with poly bushings, and rear sway bar and it isn't mushy. Any upgrade is an improvement.


I upgraded both front and rear sway bars and installed coil-over shocks -- night and day difference in handling. On much of my driving, I "brake" with my five-speed manual. Good luck with your upgrades.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have the same big sway bars on my '65. The ride got a little bit rougher (not much) and the car handles like a contemporary car....it corners really flat with almost no body lean. Much better than my all stock, no rear swaybar '67.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

WARNING!! Adding bigger/better sway bars will lead to more aggressive driving and the need to install better brakes, tires,steering box, shocks and springs! I am in the middle of that right now, don't fall into that trap!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

LMAO :agree


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

vacuum should be 12-18 inches Hg


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Wtf?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's always good to check the vacuum when installing sway bar upgrades!!


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

:agree.. He also asked about vacuum at the hideaway actuators. I converted mine to electric motors and module from a 90's Trans Am. Unplug the vacuum supply line at the carb or manifold and hook up the gauge there, then compare it the reading at the actuators. Check all lines for cracks, then unplug all of the vacuum fittings one at a time and put a small amount of grease on them. After that, check again at the actuators to see if it matches the manifold vacuum. Might be a leaking switch or actuator, I had both.


----------

